# ?

## Olio

:     .    .    -   ,    ,    ,        ,    , ? ,  ,   )))

----------


## vdstud

0677303224 - . 
P.S.  .  ,   .

----------


## Ch!p

,     ,    .   .  ,    .
    ,       .   . ,  ,       .
  ,   : 050-631-28-21

----------


## 23q

506789,  , .

----------


## FLY_INTER

> .

    , (  )     120  250  (    ) +  + .
    ,        ,     .
..    :    ? +   ,       .

----------


## Olio

,  ,   ',  ,   , )))

----------


## Sky

*Olio*, ,   .        )

----------


## Sky

. ,        .  LG MS-2327DR.     .

----------


## 23q

*Sky*,   ?  ...

----------


## tayatlas

.  
            .    .        .

----------


## Rumata

> . ,        .  LG MS-2327DR.     . http://i2.rozetka.ua/goods/18808/record_18808874.jpg

        "", .   29

----------


## Sky

> .

    700-800 .  ? )) ,      (      ).   "",     .  ""  ?     ,       .

----------


## andy

> 700-800 .  ? )) ,      (      ).   "",     .  ""  ?     ,       .

  
  200-250 .

----------


## Sky

> 200-250 .

      .      ,    - .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

,   ,    !  !

----------


## Sky

*Voland BulgakOFF*, ,       .

----------


## irysska

> "", .   29

----------

,         ?)

----------


## Sky

,  ,    -  .

----------


## Enter

,      .     .
       . 
  (. , . , 120, . 50-98-89, 61-16-06).

----------


## Cveha

,  ,  . ,     .     .  .   .

----------


## irysska

> ,         ?)

    ,     1

----------

> ,     1

  ,      ......   ,   ,     .

----------


## Sky

> 

             -.

----------

> -.

    ""          ,      ,       ...

----------


## irysska

> -.

  ,  -   
    -  ,     
         (1    ,  5    ) -     
      -    -      30 ,   150   -      ,

----------


## bvn

> -.

   ,        ,  ,  ...     ,      ... ,  ,     ... ,      ᒺ .

----------


## sharasha

, , ??
! !!!

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## sharasha

.    ,  ,   .  , ,  . .     .   -   !

----------


## 23q

?  ?   ?   ?

----------


## sharasha

,   .  ,   . ,   -   .    ,  .      .  ,  (((  10

----------


## 23q

,      ,    ,    ,      ,       ,  . ?

----------


## Fokus

0505809836 .    LG   .

----------


## Enter

0505582813

----------


## sharasha

*23q*, WME 23580 T.
     !

----------


## 23q

*sharasha*,  ,  ,  ,   ...     ))

----------


## Karen

> *sharasha*,  ,  ,  ,   ...     ))

          ,   .     ,      , .   .

----------


## 23q

*Karen*,    ,     ))()

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,    ,     ))() http://risovach.ru/upload/2014/03/me...310_orig_.jpeg

     100       ?

----------


## 23q

"ֳ ,  ,  ?" ()

----------


## kobieta

,        . 
: 
1.   () "   .    ,        .
2.         (   ). 
 ,      ,      ,     .  ,    . 
    ,    .     .        .      . 
  -     ).
   :  "   100% ,   ,    ,      .   -  .     ? 
...          )))

----------


## Sky

*kobieta*,   ?

----------


## froguz

*kobieta*,   ,   ,   ,   .       .
          .       .        -     +    .      ,        .    ,    . 
    ,     .      .   .
   ,    .

----------


## Sky

> .

       .

----------


## V00D00People

...   7...    \ ...    -        . 
    -           ,   3 ... 
    150...

----------


## froguz

> 150...

   !    250 .      100.         .
   50  ,      150 . 
       ,    .

----------


## Barga

-     .    ,

----------

*Barga*,  99%     ""   ... *froguz*,    )    8      .

----------


## Barga

> Barga,  99%     ""   ...

     ""  ?      ? -    ... . 
!!!! ,  !          .

----------


## kobieta

³  :
 - thermex
    3  
        .  .  .   *froguz*,   ?    ?   

> !!!! ,  !          .

  ...    ? 
 ,        :   ,   ,    򳺿 ,   .      .    ,    . ϳ   -       .       ,      .

----------


## Barga

> ...    ?

  .      .    ""   .

----------


## V00D00People

> !    250 .      100.         .
>    50  ,      150 . 
>        ,    .

  ...       http://www.spares-bt.com.ua/ru/catalog_teny/
     12 ,       110-120...  
   \\ -       ,    ,    .       ...     !

----------


## froguz

> ...       http://www.spares-bt.com.ua/ru/catalog_teny/
>      12 ,      110-120...

     ,   .            .      .
  ,  . .   

> 8

         .     ,      .
      .   10   .

----------


## kobieta

> \\ -       ,    ,    .       ...     !

    ,     .      -  ,   ,  .    

> .      .    ""   .

  , ,   ,    ?  !!! (  )

----------


## Barga

> , ,   ,    ?

  .   .

----------


## kobieta

(((
,  ?       -   ?

----------


## V00D00People

> (((
> ,  ?

----------


## kobieta

> 

   ...

----------


## V00D00People

*kobieta*,        :)

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,        :)

      ,        .

----------


## Enter

,    .
      ,  : 
" ,   ,      - .      . 
      .
,   ,   ,   ,        "

----------


## Karen

> ,    .
>       ,  : 
> " ,   ,      - .      . 
>       .
> ,   ,   ,   ,        "

   *Enter*,    ...

----------


## Sky

    . ,    ,      (Ariston).     1500 ,   .  .   ,  ,  ,  ,        .   1200 .      .

----------


## RAMM

*Sky*,  ?  ?

----------


## V00D00People

8  .           . 
  .     ,    .       :)

----------


## Sky

*RAMM*,  ,   ,  , 73 (  ).  http://prof-it.pl.ua/  **:      '    )))   
 , ,      ,   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

    . 300       .     )   .

----------

*Sky*,          - "  "... *V00D00People*, ""    ,   . 
       .    6,     ,  ,  4 ,  .     ...

----------


## alexx76

> *Sky*,          - "  "... *V00D00People*, ""    ,   . 
>        .    6,     ,  ,  4 ,  .     ...

                 8    ..  ..    .     ()      .

----------


## Sky

> 300

    .   

> 6

     8

----------

